# Lars RAE Leg #6 - 100/99 both first places



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Yesterday, Lars and I went to play rally by ourselves to bang out some more RAE legs. Ocean isn't ready for Excellent just yet...so he's on the rally sidelines for a little bit. We showed under Stephen Hershey who is a lovely judge. If you ever see him in your area as a judge...show under him. He's got a great sense of humor and he scores what you should get. He doesnt' have a super pencil but he's not a "everyone is a winner" judge either. 

Got some videos of our runs yesterday:

Rally Advanced B with the 100 - 






Rally Excellent B with the 99 (lost the point for the freaky down after the first jump) - 






We are heading back to the show later today for RAE #7! I'll post videos of that too for you guys.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

You two make an awesome team. It looks very smooth and polished. Congrats!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Your dog looks great. I did one short course of six lessons in Rally but haven't gone much farther with it. There are very few shows in this area that put on Rally classes in the shows, it is mainly Agility.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I love watching your boys work.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

That was awesome! I just love how excited and bouncy he is. Congrats!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Congratulations! Looking Great!!!


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

looks great!

I am very curious about the left turns, I was actually really surprised that first one got a perfect 100 pts, on no planet would he have gotten that score here, it would have been a high score, but more like 94-96, because on 2 of his lefts you walked around a small circle, your feet were not pivoting on a dime, the judges here would have dinged you for wide circles, they expect you to pivot on the spot and your dog to swing its butt around you. the judge I had yesterday was SUPER sticky on lefts and threw them everywhere in the coarse..like half the course was lefts lol... there was about 20 dogs in the class and only 2 Q'd because everyone lost so many points on all the lefts(not Gem, she NQ'd because she overshot the ring lol). I dunno if the different venues focus on different things or if its just a judge thing in my area? lol. totally not criticising the performance, it was great! just really curious after the judge telling everyone yesterday that they NQ'd on lefts lol


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Nothing better then a good Rottie working obedience. Oh yeah, I am a bit partial. Good job Lars and Mrs. Boat


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Thanks you guys!! 

Miss Bugs, I think what you are seeing is the difference in venues. I am not familiar with CARO at all so, I'm not sure what the regs say for 360/270 lefts for you. 

What you are describing is a true pivot. we do have that in our rally...but they typically are a turn to the right or the left or about turn to the right or the left with a halt at the start and the end and they are a stationary exercise. There, your feet must stay under you...like as if you are turning on something the size of a pie plate. You will lose points if you do "step off the pie plate" in a pivot exercise. According to the AKC rules and regulations for AKC rally, this is how they state a 270 left is to be performed:



> *270° Left Turn – While heeling, the team makes a 270° turn to the handler’s left. 270° turns are performed as a tight circle, but not around the exercise sign


and for a 360 left:



> While heeling, the team makes a 360° turn to the handler’s left. 360° turns are performed as a tight circle, but not around the exercise sign.


The tight circle has been explained to me on different occasions by AKC judges is to visualize a hula hoop on the floor and that is the size of the circle. So, that's my mental guidline...a hula hoop. That's why I didn't get hit by points off...my performance of the 270/360 lefts is appropriate to what the regs how the exercise is done. 

Different rally venues do have different rules and regs. Cynosport/APDT rally allows you to have food on you in the ring and you are allowed to reward your dog with food at the end of a stationary exercise only. In AKC and UKC, you are forbidden to have food on you while in the ring. APDT rally, you cannot give multiple commands if you dog does not perform the exercise (you can say "good *command*" if the dog is actively performing the command) and each extra command is a 3 point deduction. In AKC and UKC rally...there are unlimited commands. APDT...you cannot appear to lure your dog with an "invisible cookie" and that is points off. In UKC and AKC, there are no deductions for "air cookies." Just something to consider when watching performances that may not be what your venue is...regs and rules may be differ slightly or greatly.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

thanks! CARO is all I know since all those other venues don't exist here(well we have CKC but they are pure breds only) I thought your performance was awesome, I was just confused after the judge on sun gave us this big speech about lefts lol. every turn in CARO specifies "tight circle is ideal" apparently the judges in my area interpret that as REALLY tight lol


----------

